# On-Call Consulting



## Carrie Jeffery (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello, I am a certified hospital coder. I have seen several posts from an "On-Call Consulting" on LinkedIn.  Does anyone have any experience or feedback regarding this company? Thank you


----------



## em2177 (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, they are awesome! I did remote work for them....I would highly recommend them!


----------

